

Meet Daniel Houghton, the young globetrotter tasked with guiding Lonely Planet - gdilla
http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/news/2013/03/20/meet-daniel-houghton-the.html?page=all

======
so_says
That news makes this news all the less surprising.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewbender/2013/07/22/layoffs-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewbender/2013/07/22/layoffs-
at-lonely-planet-writing-on-the-wall-for-guide-books/)

